# New here, New room



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)

Hi everyone, been reading for awhile, and finally have gotten around to registering and to the point of where I am in need of specific questions answered.

I have an area 11'3"x18'3"x8' to build a home theater/listening room. Maximum dimensions will be 11'x18'3"x8'. Three walls are already in place and I can build a new wall along the length of the room to 11' or less and can build a second inside wall on one of the other interior walls where my screen will be. In the back I have a 4x4 alcove that can be closeted in and will be utilizing this for my equipment rack. I cannot seem to find if there are any dimensions smaller than this that will make a better sounding room as most that I am seeing and listening in at demo rooms are larger? 


I am doing the construction myself and trying to save as much as I can for better speakers and components in the future. 

I really appreciate everyones knowledge on this site.

Jeff


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

With that shell to work with, I wouldn't cut it down at all. Keep all the length you can to make seating more comfortable and a better surround experience. 

Bryan


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

I wouldn't say your ratio was too bad to begin with so I wouldn't worry about getting the dimensions perfect. In fact a 18x11x8 room is pretty good and doesn't have too many frequencies close together on ModeCalc. You would just want to strive to avoid dimensions that are multiples of each other like 22x11x8 or 32x16x8. 

I kind of made a mistake when building my HT and my room dimensions are 20'-6" x 10' x 7'-10". I have a stage and a seating riser plus a bunch of bulkheads so ceiling height is different all over the place. I'd say it still sounds pretty good. 

Download ModeCalc from the sticky at the top of this section and give it a whirl.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2008)

Fantastic. I will have some irregularity where the new all is going up to install some recessed lighting and to cover and existing garage door opener that will remain functional. This will be about 18" x 12". I think I will need to cover this with acoustical treatment as the reflections will probably be annoying. 

Started framing today, should have it insulated and rocked by the end of the weekend.

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Pictures! We like pictures!

Bryan


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2008)

I have a friend who is documenting the whole process and when he sends me pics I will post them up.

I have been thinking about putting in a window unit AC in the room. Does anyone have any knowledge of an efficient quiet AC? My mother in law who lives with us complains when the temp drops below 80 in the house.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Do a Google on 'mini split'. That's what you're looking for. Its more than a window unit but VERY quiet. Lots of people use them in HT evironments. 

Bryan


----------

